# Cattleya Triumphans



## PeteM (May 13, 2022)

C. dowiana x C. rex ‘Imperialis’

I picked up this primary hybrid in June 2019 from John at The Orchid Trail before they shut their doors. It finally adjusted to the repotting / media and was strong enough to bloom. I’ve been growing it under LED in a grodan cubes, perlite, charcoal mix. It’s in a large shallow clay bulb pan with a decent amount of styrofoam peanuts at the bottom. Over the winter it stays a bit dryer.

I noticed the first time it bloomed when I received it, the petals had problems opening up all the way. Seems to be the same this time around, or maybe it will open up more in another day? Seems to be flexing back and forth every time I check.. but just opened yesterday.. I’ll post another pic if this improves. Are we allowed to point the flowers to the sky and let gravity talk some sense into them? Even so, I’m thrilled it felt strong enough to put out 2 blooms. I will be admiring these lips for hours.

enjoy.


----------



## Carmella.carey (May 13, 2022)

Beautiful, it looks especially nice under those lights.
Patrick


----------



## monocotman (May 13, 2022)

Exquisite! Love this hybrid. 
David


----------



## Greenpaph (May 13, 2022)

Superb!


----------



## terryros (May 13, 2022)

We think that John Stanton of Orchid Trail made the most recently available remake of this vintage, important primary hybrid. His cross was (rex 'Imperialis' x dowiana var. aurea). He sold flasks to other growers like Orchids Limited, where I purchased mine. The AOS awarded Keith Davis for a plant from this cross in 2012.

My plant has bloomed every May for the last five years. Here is a picture from my current flowering with three flowers.



Mine also does not open fully but I don't think either parent opens fully either. This is an early step on the way to yellow hybrids, so this is never a vibrant yellow. But, the contrast between the lip and some preservation of yellow in the petals and sepals was an important breakthrough.


----------



## My Green Pets (May 13, 2022)

I said to myself "That is f***g beautiful" when I saw your photos Pete!

Do take a pic in natural light because those LEDs are playing tricks on me.

I agree terry. I feel like I see a lot of rex in the basic flower shape and stance. Can't speak for dowiana yet, but rex's petals stick straight out with just a little flare at the distal ends.



terryros said:


> Mine also does not open fully but I don't think either parent opens fully either.


----------



## monocotman (May 14, 2022)

William, I can smell a business opportunity here if you can find someone with dowiana pollen! Seedlings of this cross should have some F1 hybrid vigour and be quick growers. They should sell quickly. This cross is not often available.


----------



## dodidoki (May 14, 2022)

Pete, this one is breathtaking....


----------



## Ozpaph (May 14, 2022)

what a lip!


----------



## tomp (May 14, 2022)

Wow does that lip scream Come Hither


----------



## PeteM (May 14, 2022)

monocotman said:


> William, I can smell a business opportunity here if you can find someone with dowiana pollen! Seedlings of this cross should have some F1 hybrid vigour and be quick growers. They should sell quickly. This cross is not often available.


Yes, @My Green Pets. If you want me to send you pollen, happy to overnight it. Just might need to be walked through the extraction process.


----------



## PeteM (May 14, 2022)

My Green Pets said:


> I said to myself "That is f***g beautiful" when I saw your photos Pete!
> 
> Do take a pic in natural light because those LEDs are playing tricks on me.
> 
> I agree terry. I feel like I see a lot of rex in the basic flower shape and stance. Can't speak for dowiana yet, but rex's petals stick straight out with just a little flare at the distal ends.



I’ll try for natural light tomorrow.


----------



## PeteM (May 14, 2022)

terryros said:


> We think that John Stanton of Orchid Trail made the most recently available remake of this vintage, important primary hybrid. His cross was (rex 'Imperialis' x dowiana var. aurea). He sold flasks to other growers like Orchids Limited, where I purchased mine. The AOS awarded Keith Davis for a plant from this cross in 2012.
> 
> My plant has bloomed every May for the last five years. Here is a picture from my current flowering with three flowers.
> 
> ...


Thanks Terry. Yes, I believe I have one of these seedlings. I tried to confirm with John on the background of the dowiana. I wasn’t able to get a straight answer.. only that it was a ‘select’. But I agree, the yellow is coming through. So it must be aurea. I’ll add it to the tag. I always appreciate all the details in your comments.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 14, 2022)

Nice lips on both!

Triumphans rarely open flat.


----------



## NEslipper (May 15, 2022)

Magnificent lip, congrats! This may have to go on my list...


----------



## LadySlipper (May 15, 2022)

Beautiful.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 16, 2022)

Those lips!


----------



## My Green Pets (May 17, 2022)

Does it have a strong fragrance?


----------



## GuRu (May 18, 2022)

Pete and Terry, the colouration of the lip(s) of your flower(s) are pure insanity.


----------



## terryros (May 18, 2022)

My Green Pets said:


> Does it have a strong fragrance?


Mine has a ready fragrance that is pleasant enough, but it does not dominate the room. Since I have never bloomed a rex or dowiana I can’t say which it resembles. It is certainly different from mossiae or lueddemanninana.


----------

